# Location of swarms trap entrance, need be in front? Under OK?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I doubt that it matters. I have had most on the front but also caught some with entrances on the top. Try all sides and report back to us.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I suspect that "front" "back" "side" "left" & "Right" are terms with meanings only to humans. Now top and bottom might have meaning as higher and lower respectively.

Having said that, a screened bottom is not perceived by the scouts in the same way as a solid bottom is. They never draw more than a couple of scouts.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I think a bottom entrance is fine...I've seen bees in objects with entrances on the top, left, right, front, and back...and with hives several feet back from an entrance (esp. in walls/trees). I've seen hives in walls where the bees had to go under a beam, through a gap between that beam an a board, then up through a gap in some corrugated metal to get to where they eventually built their hive...yet somehow the scouts still managed to pick out the place... That said, I'm pretty sure a bottom entrance hole through some 3/8"-1" wood should be plenty findable to the bees.

As far as "to bait or not to bait," bait, bait, and double-bait! lol
At the very least, put a few drops of LGO in every box; better, mix 10 parts LGO with 5 parts Geranium Oil and 1 part Lemon Oil, then put a few drops of that mixture in each box. Ideal baiting would be the oil mix PLUS a frame or two of well-used brood comb; but any of the 3 methods will increase your odds over using no bait at all.


----------

